# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Bromeliads in a Grow Tent!

## The Rainforest Exhibit

Just thought I would post a thread about the success I am having with the bromeliads I received about 2 months ago. Some of you know we have a project going on called The Rainforest Exhibit. we are building a large indoor rainforest vivarium in the largest Amphibious Aquarium ever made by Custom Aquariums. You can check it out at our website (links there for the vlog/YouTube Channel)
http://www.therainforestexhibit.com

But the point of this post is, we received a bunch of bromeliads from 
http://www.bromeliad.com
back in late October. we have had them for 2 months and they are doing AMAZING!
They had actually had one day that was very cold out and I was worried. 

The day they arrived, I brought them into a warm room and I slowly did an unboxing (video to come). 

Instead of putting them in a greenhouse or a vivarium right away, we hadn't received The Rainforest Exhibit from Custom Aquariums yet, I decided to buy a Grow Tent after seeing AfroHerpKeeper's Grow Tent (he received from a friend, I believe). 

I put wire racks inside of it, along with 2 LED Fluorescent Lights from Walmart and Lowe's about 3000 Lumens Each.

34 plants arrived and even though one was sketchy. we had no die offs.

I planted them in plastic containers with hole drilled out the bottom, then plastic screen, orchid bark, sphagnum moss wrapped around the base of each. Some had small roots already growing.

The list of all our plants that we received from Bromeliad dotcom can be seen at this link:
https://www.therainforestexhibit.com/flora

I put an automatic ultrasonic humidifier in the tent, raised off the bottom so it was not sitting in any water runoff. I run that 2 to 3 times a day and spray them every day, with a hand mister.

Another thing I do, this is probably not necessary, I take every plant out once a month, drain them of all water, move the moss around, check if there are roots or pups. Many have spread their roots around the new plastic containers. Some of them have new pups, like the Vriesea Corcovadensis and the Neoregelia Dim Sum.

Most of the dried out brown Sphagnum Moss, bagged, has all sprung back to life and turning green. I am not a plant guy, although with the plants I received from Bromeliad.com, I am starting to really appreciate them, more than I ever had before. They are beautiful, truly. I find myself staring at them daily, and constantly concerned for their well being.

I have a ficus tree inside the grow tent that I had not replanted for awhile, trying to keep it small, but I did replant it when the bromeliads showed up and it has grown twice its size in 2 months.

I had a small orchid that I received as a present 2 years ago, it has bloomed four times now (which I am told means that I am taking good care of it).
I have received a larger one in June and I put it in the Grow Tent, and it too is blooming a second time in 6 months (since I received it).

I have two small fans attached to the Grow Tent, for constant ventilation. I will post a link to them on Amazon. They have worked perfectly. One time I turned them on and nothing, but the USB plug I was using came unplugged, nothing to do with the fans. When the fogger comes on, the fans shut off and vice versa. Also, I keep the temp at around 69 degrees at night to 75 degrees daytime.

AC Infinity Fans (Dual):
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

iPower Grow Tent 48"x24"x60":
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Couple of side notes:
The grow tent comes with an internal fabric tray, which is excellent at collecting water from dripping, spraying, misting. I just scoop it out every 2 weeks or so. I actually pour it into the ficus pot let it sit for 10 minutes and then take it to the bathroom and drain it.

I have heard that sometimes the zippers catch on these tents, but that hasn't happened once and I have opened it every day since I have had it.

One change I will make is, even though I love this ultrasonic humidifier that I am using, I will need to change it to a mechanical on off, not digital, since I need it to turn on and off on a seperate timer than the one installed in the humidifier. However, i will keep using this in the Grow Tent as I know I will keep propagating plants, mosses, orchids, bromeliads, ferns, marcgravia (I plan to have a bunch of these), etc., even after stocking The Rainforest Exhibit.

Feel free to ask me questions and I will do my best to answer or get the answers. I actually have Josh Turner as a consultant, some may know him from his AWESOME vivarium on YouTube. He has helped me by answering questions and letting me know if the direction I am going is good or a waste of time. Check out is vids here:
https://youtu.be/EcZ2g0LYjsA

The Rainforest Exhibit Vlog is here:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn...HuClgb5HVUaAAQ

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

We just posted Vlog #6 Bromeliad.com Unboxing, on The Rainforest Exhibit Vlog YouTube Channel!
If you like bromeliads, this is a cool video to see. About 34 bromeliads were given to us by www.bromeliad.com and their awesome owner, Alex A.
Go check it out:
https://youtu.be/S0CsCvHo9HA

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## annashetty

thanks for sharing the information, it was helpful to me. driving directions

----------


## The Rainforest Exhibit

You are welcome!  What is with the "Driving Directions" link in your reply?

----------

